# West Michigan Rabbits?



## bronco1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi guys, my buddy and I were thinking about doing some rabbit hunting tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone knew of any decent spots around Grand Rapids? I sometimes go to Yankee Springs for squirrels but haven't done too much rabbit hunting so any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance and happy hunting.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Yankee Springs Rec. Area / Barry SGA have some nice rabbit cover. Look for areas with cattail swamps, creek beds and low/thick cover. The area has plenty of spots with this type of cover. 

If you already squirrel hunt in Yankee Springs you probably already know your way around the area. The DNR has a headquarters on Yankee Springs Road and maps are in the box outside the HQ door. Or you can find a map on the DNR website.

I was out in the Barry SGA today scouting for open water to hunt late season ducks. Found lots of rabbit and squirrel tracks but unfortunately, no ducks.:sad:

Good luck.


----------

